# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  δεν ξερω τι μου γινεται

## char

Καλησπέρα!
Δεν έχω επισκευθεί ψυχολόγο αλλά καταλαβαίνω πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Το κύριο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχω φίλους.Εχω παρέες όμως κανένας δεν με ξέρει πραγματικά,καθώς όλοι με θεωρούν δυνάτη,επείδη χαμογελάω παντα και κάνω πως δεν δίνω σημασία στις προσβολές τους και στην προσπαθειά τους να με μειώσουν.Κάθε φορά βουρκώνω και πιάνω το κινητό για να μην φανεί,μέχρι να συνέλθω.
¨Εχω αλλάξει πολλές παρέες και νιώθω πως δεν ταιριάζω με κάνεναν τους.Δεν μου αρέσει ο τρόπος διασκέδασης τους,ούτε το πως σκέφτονται γενικότερα,αν και στην αρχή ήταν διαφορετικά.Προσπαθώ κάθε φορά να βρω θετικά στοιχεία όμως τα πειραγματα συνεχίζονται και πολλές φορές χωρίς να φταίω μου φωνάζουν.Αντιμετωπίζω περίεργα βλέμματα σαν να μην είμαι επιθυμητη ενώ αυτοί με προσκαλούν.
Δεν έχω αυτοκτονικές τάσεις,όμως πολλές φορές εύχομαι να κοιμηθώ και να μην ξαναξυπνήσω.

----------


## panos21

Πόσο χρονών είσαι αν επιτρέπεται; Το να μην ταιριάζεις με άλλα άτομα είναι κάτι το απολύτως φυσιολογικό, απ'οσο καταλαβαίνω πρέπει να είσαι και εσύ ιδιαίτερος χαρακτήρας, αγνός και με διαφορετικά ενδιαφέροντα όπως εγώ. Εάν δεν το καταλαβαίνει αυτό η παρέα σου και σου συμπεριφέρετε άσχημα και μειονεκτικά μην ξαναβγείς μαζί τους. Κάποια στιγμή θα βρείς και φίλους και παρέες, δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις τον εαυτό σου για κανέναν εκεί έξω! Αυτοί είναι οι κομπλεξικοί, πραγματικά είναι για λύπηση τέτοια άτομα. Το μόνο που θα σου πρότεινα είναι να μην είσαι πολύ κλειστή και να στηρίζεσαι στον εαυτό σου!

----------


## cherrybanana

συμφωνω με τον panos21
κατι τετοια ατομα δεν μπορουν να συμπαθησουν καποιον που δεν ειναι στα δικα τους δεδομενα ή ισως σε βρηκανε πιο ευαισθητη αμα δεν τους απαντας στις προσβολες αυτοι θα συνεχιζουν,απαντα τους λοιπον και απο μακρια και ''αγαπημενα''

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οσο ερχεσαι σε επαφη με κοσμο αργα η γρηγορα με καπιον θα κολησεις απλα το θεμα ειναι να εισαι κοινωνικη-ος κ καπια στιγμη καπου θα κατσει η μπιλια... κ ως φυσικο επακολουθο....

----------


## char

Γενικότερα είμαι πολύ ευαίσθητο άτομο και κάθε φορά που το αντιλαμβάνονταν αυτό,μιλάω για παλιές παρέες,με πατούσαν.Τώρα δεν αντιδράω και δεν δείχνω τον πραγματικό μου εαυτό με τον φόβο μην ξαναγίνει κάτι τέτοιο.Το μονο καλο ηταν οτι δεν ημουν κλειστη.Οσο περναει ο καιρος κλεινομαι ολο και περισσοτερο.Νομιζω πως δεν μπορω να μιλησω με κανεναν.Ολοι με βγαζουν λαθος,μεχρι και συναισθηματα μου.Με λενε παρανοικη ενω δεν ξερουν ακριβως τη σημασια της λεξης και στο τελος το πιστευω κ εγω η ιδια οτι ειμαι.

----------


## char

αλεξανδρε,δεν ειμαι αντικοινωνικη.Μαλλον δεν ημουν.Εχει 4 με 5 μηνες δεν βγαινω απο το σπιτι παρα μονο για σουπερ μαρκετ,σχολη και να παω σε κανενα σπιτι με παρεα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ετσι οπως το πας λοιπον αν ακουσεις καπιον αλλο να λεει την ιδια φραση "ειμαι πολυ ευαισθητο ατομο" αυτο σημαινει οτι υπαρχει ενδεχομενο να κολησεις μαζι του

----------


## char

Δεν ειναι οτι θελω ευαισθητα ατομα γυρω μου.Απλα θελω να υπαρχει κατανοηση,χωρις να υποβιβαζω η ιδια τον εαυτο μου.Δεν μου αρεσει να λεω οτι κατι με ενοχλει,οταν ειναι αυτονοητο οτι πρεπει να σταματησει να κανει καποιος κατι ενοχλητικο,ποσο μαλλον οταν προκειται για συναισθηματα.Νιωθω οτι δεχομαι ψυχολογικο πολεμο απο παντου.Δεν ξερω αν το "ειμαι πολυ ευαισθητο ατομο" ειναι η καταλληλη φραση,ειναι οτι τα δεχομαι ολα,ειμαι πολυ ευαλωτη και νιωθω αυτα τα τσιμπηματα καθε φορα προσπαθωντας να συγκρατηθω κ να μην βαλω τα κλαματα μεχρι να γυρισω σπιτι.Εχω επιχειρησει να πω οτι κατι με ενοχλει και το αποτελεσμα ηταν ειτε να με κανουν να νιωθω ασχημα,γιατι αρχιζω να νομιζω οτι βαζω φραγμους στον αυθορμητισμο τους ειτε να με βγαζουν τρελη λεγοντας πως αυτο δεν εγινε η τουλαχιστον δεν ειχαν αυτη την προθεση και το ξανακανουν εκεινη τη στιγμη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μονο με αυτα θα συνενοηθεις που εχουν τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα με σενα

----------


## char

Δεν ειναι ομως φυσιολογικο να συναναστρεφεσαι μονο με ατομα που ειναι σαν και εσενα..και δεν ειναι ευκολο να αλλαζεις συνεχεια παρεες.Κουραστηκα να προσπαθω να καταλαβω τους παντες,να τους δικαιολογω και αυτους να μην τους νιαζει τιποτα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν εχει σχεση με το τι ειναι φυσιολογικο κ τι οχι ο καθε ανθρωπος για τους ταδε λογους βρεθηκε σε αυτη τη θεση που βρεθηκε απλα ασε τους περιτους προβληματισμους κ προσανατολισου σωστα 
ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ αν ακουσεις καπου αυτη τη φραση ειμαι ευαισθητο ατομο μονο τοτε θα υπαρχει προοπτικη να συνενοηθεις μαζι του
δυσκολο ξεδυσκολο απο τα δυσκολα μετα μεταβαινεις στα ευκολα πχ.. στην αρχη θα ζοριστεις λιγο να βρεις τα καταληλα ατομα για να τα χεις διπλα σου κ μετα αφου τα βρεις κ παραμινουν κοντα σου θα τα βλεπεις πιο ευκολα...

----------


## restless mind

δε φανταζεσαι ποσο σε νιωθω...κι εγω εχω απειρους γνωστους και κανενα πραγματικα κοντα μου.. στην αρχη πιστευα οτι εχουν οι αλλοι προβλημα αλλα μετα απο τοση εμπειρια καταλαβα οτι μαλλον μου ειναι δυσκολο να δεθω συναισθηματικα με αλλα ατομα..κι εγω δεν εχω συναντησει καποιο ατομο που να πω " α να αυτο γουσταρω να εχω φιλο μου!" .. αλλα απο την αλλη το λαθος μου ηταν (ευτυχως νομιζω οτι κατεληξα σε αυτο..) αυτο που σ ειπα..δεν μπορω να δεθω συναισθηματικα με αλλους ανθρωπους..βαζω καποια ορια στις σχεσεις μ για να υπαρχει μια περιπτωση να μη διαλυσουν... μιλαω για μενα διοτι αυτα που γραφεις με εκφραζουν απολυτα και επειδη τον τελευταιο καιρο κανω μια βαθυτερη αυτοκριτικη σου τα ειπα μηπως εχεις το ιδιο θεματακι και χρειαζεται κι εσυ να το συνειδητοποιησεις..μακαρι να σ εδωσα εστω κι ενα ερεθισμα να σκεφτεις λιγο καλυτερα τον εαυτο σου! θα χαιρομουν να συζητουσαμε και προσωπικα γτ πραγματικα δεν εχω διαβασει αλλο παρομοιο μηνυμα που να με εκφραζει τοσο πολυ!! θα ειχε ενδιαφερον νομιζω η κουβεντα μας. θα φανω ασχετη τωρα αλλα πραγματικα δεν εχω ιδεα (ειμαι και junior member :P ) πως στελνουμε προσωπικα μηνυματα βρε παιδια??

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

συμπληρονωντας 55 μηνυματα στο φορουμ...

βασικα αν δε μπορεις να δεθεις η ιδια με ατομα η μονη λυση ειναι να αφηνεις τους αλλους να δεθουν μαζι σου αλλα εφοσον εισαι σιγουρη οτι ειναι η σωστη επιλογη...
πριν ομως χαρακτηρισεις τα προβληματα ανεπηθυμιτα διαβασε αυτο..

Μόνο χάρη στα προβλήματά μας αναπτυσσόμαστε διανοητικά και πνευματικά.
Scott Peck
ψυχίατρος

το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι οι ανθρωποι με προβληματα γινονται το πιο ικανο ειδος ανθρωπου που υπαρχει αφου οσοι δεν αντιμετοπιζουν προβληματα δε ξερουν κ πως να τα λυσουν ετσι με το παραμικρο προβλημα πνιγονται σε μια κουταλια νερο...

----------


## restless mind

αλεξανδρε τα εχω σκεφτει αυτα που λες αλλα οταν ο καπνος μεσα στο κεφαλι σου ειναι μεγαλος δεν απολαμβανεις και τα απλα και σημαντικα πραγματα της ζωης! μετρον αριστον λοιπον...ανθρωπος που δε σκεφτεται δεν εξελισσεται αλλα...προσωπικα νιωθω οτι τον παρακαιω τον εγκεφαλο μου και εξαντλω και χρονο που θα μπορουσα να νιωθω ευτυχια... ελπιζω να καταλαβες τι εννοω...ηθελα και σε σενα να στειλω μνμ εν τω μεταξυ xD thanks for info =)

----------


## char

restless mind δεν θα ελεγα οτι δεν μπορω να δεθω συναισθηματικα με τους γυρω μου..Αντιθετα δενομαι παρα πολυ και δινω πολλα και δεν με ενδιαφερει να παρω τιποτα πισω.Θελω να με σεβονται.Στην αρχη οντως ειναι ολα τελεια!!και οταν δουν οτι δενεσαι αρχιζουν να βγαζουν τον πραγματικο τους εαυτο.Νομιζω και μια κοπελα που κανω παρεα οτι βρισκοταν στην ιδια κατασταση με εμενα και επελεξε να με "αντιγραφει" ωστε να ταιριαζουμε σαν παρεα..αλλα λογικα τι εγινε?δεν αντεξε βγηκε αυτο που πραγματικα ηταν και σιγα σιγα αφου αρχισε να ξεδιπλωνεται αρχισε να με προσβαλλει πλαγιως για διαφορα θεματα..Αυτη ηταν ενα παραδειγμα

----------


## restless mind

αισθανομαι οτι δε με πιασες καλα.. :P κ εγω δινω πολλα και συνηθως δεν παιρνω κατι (αυτα πλεον τα εχω κοψει γιατι αρχισα να νιωθω εκμεταλλευση) αλλα απο τη στιγμη που εχεις αλλαξει τοσες παρεες και αυτη τη στιγμη δεν εχεις καποιο ατομο κοντα σου μαααλλον δεν εχεις δεθει εν τελει με καποιον..και αυτη η κοπελα γιατι αρχισε να σε προσβαλλει? εφοσον θελεις να σε σεβονται , εσυ βαζεις αυτα τα ορια σεβασμου στους αλλους..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx x

----------


## restless mind

μια απ τα ιδια οσον αφορα την "αποφορτιση"..  :Wink:  αν δεν την ειχαμε πραγματικα θα το ειχαμε καψει το κεφαλακι xD

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δηλαδη προσπαθησε να εξωτερικευσεις (..) μεσω αυτου που κανεις αυτα που σκεφτεσαι (..) αναλωγα με το ποσο δυνατο θα ειναι αυτο που εχεις μεσα σου τοσο πιο δυνατη θα ειναι κ η εξωτερικευση σα να παιρνεις *δυναμη* απο αυτο...

----------


## char

Κοντα μου δεν εχω κανεναν για να του πω αυτα που με απασχολουν.Ολα αυτα τα ζω στη φοιτητικη μου ζωη.Δεν ξερω γιατι αρχισε να το κανει αυτο.Ειναι δικο της προβλημα,εγω απλα αρχισα να απομακρυνομαι χωρις να κανω καποια νυξη στο οτι με προσβαλλει..οπως ειπα και πιο πανω δεν θελω να βαζω φραγμους στον αυθορμιτισμο των αλλων..Εμενα ειναι στον χαρακτηρα μου να δινω δεν μπορω να βαλω φραγμους σε αυτο,μου βγαινει αυθορμητα

----------


## char

μα το δειχνω και κανουν τους χαζους και το βλεπω οτι το καταλαβαινουν

----------


## δελφίνι

Έχεις μια μορφή κατάθλιψης μάλλον και καλύτερα να επισκεφτείς όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα έναν ψυχολόγο!

----------

